# Buc-ee's Artwork where to buy



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where another place to buy artwork the the stuff most buc-ee's have. I need some for new home but wanted to look at more options. Here are a few they have to give you the idea.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Hall Lighting and Design Center on Navarro Street in Victoria, Texas.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

pretty much every rustic furniture store Ive been in has that style of 'stuff'


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

If you'll look at the General Land Office website, they've got a pretty big selection of reproduction historical Texas maps: they of course won't have the lonesome dove map and other commercialized items like that, but they've got some really nice items. You've got to frame it yourself, but as I remember the maps themselves are in the $25 range..

I've got a map of the vicinity of our ranch that was from the original Stephen F Austin survey. Good looking piece.


----------



## Zeefish (Nov 16, 2007)

Texas Map Store http://www.texasmapstore.com/1881_Lonesome_Dove_Cattle_Trails_Map_p/hist090.htm

You will have to frame it.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

SAMs club sometimes has a traveling art show of this stuff. Try their events schedule to see when comming near you.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

you can buy the pictures at buc-ees... the little white sticker in the bottom right hand corner, is a price tag..:biggrin:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> you can buy the pictures at buc-ees... the little white sticker in the bottom right hand corner, is a price tag..:biggrin:


That right there is pretty hilarious.

I read it too that he was just enjoying the decorations at buc-ees. Heck I didn't even realize they had art for sale. Toilet, drink and beaver nuggets are my top 3 reasons to go inside.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

marshhunter said:


> you can buy the pictures at buc-ees... the little white sticker in the bottom right hand corner, is a price tag..:biggrin:


Yes you can buy but before I bought I wanted to see other options as Bucees only carries the same 5-6 in their stores.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

g2outfitter said:


> Yes you can buy but before I bought I wanted to see other options as Bucees only carries the same 5-6 in their stores.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Ahhh lol just making sure you knew you could buy them there!! :cheers:


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

g2outfitter said:


> Does anyone know where another place to buy artwork the the stuff most buc-ee's have. I need some for new home but wanted to look at more options. Here are a few they have to give you the idea.
> View attachment 1287538
> View attachment 1287546
> View attachment 1287554
> ...


Let me know when you find out. I am looking for an aged replica of the Travis letter from the Alamo. Every one I have found has been too small. Canton has had the best selection of items like you have pictured that I have found so far.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Zeefish said:


> Texas Map Store http://www.texasmapstore.com/1881_Lonesome_Dove_Cattle_Trails_Map_p/hist090.htm
> 
> You will have to frame it.


thanks for the link. they have some cool stuff.


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

There is a place in Marble Falls on 281 on the left heading north. That may be close to you. It Has all kinds of interior and outside stuff. They had a bunch of those type of pics. Don't know the name.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

If you like what buc ees sells, go to buc ees and ask for their catalogue. They have more choices, and will special order the prints you want. Of course, there are many other options for similar artwork like others have posted.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Stealth Mode said:


> There is a place in Marble Falls on 281 on the left heading north. That may be close to you. It Has all kinds of interior and outside stuff. They had a bunch of those type of pics. Don't know the name.


Its called Aladdin's super pricey but nice store.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

You might try the texas capitol gift shop.

http://www.texascapitolgiftshop.com


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

All of their "Texas" stuff comes from a few places on Harwin.
The address is a business park @ 7501 Harwin Drive.
This Particular store is in the far south west corner of the business park. 
The other is at 8000 Harwin in the far Northwest part of the park.
My apologies for not knowing the names but these places are really cool and their stuff is dirt cheap. I bought the Lonesome Dove Trail Map for $50.00


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

skeeterfish said:


> All of their "Texas" stuff comes from a few places on Harwin.
> The address is a business park @ 7501 Harwin Drive.
> This Particular store is in the far south west corner of the business park.
> The other is at 8000 Harwin in the far Northwest part of the park.
> My apologies for not knowing the names but these places are really cool and their stuff is dirt cheap. I bought the Lonesome Dove Trail Map for $50.00


Awesome info. Thanks!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

skeeterfish said:


> All of their "Texas" stuff comes from a few places on Harwin.
> The address is a business park @ 7501 Harwin Drive.
> This Particular store is in the far south west corner of the business park.
> The other is at 8000 Harwin in the far Northwest part of the park.
> My apologies for not knowing the names but these places are really cool and their stuff is dirt cheap. I bought the Lonesome Dove Trail Map for $50.00


Not to sound stupid but Harwin in Houston

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Get info all! Posting so I can locate this info at a later date.


----------

